# CPC, COSC seeking PT job remotely



## valramirez (Sep 28, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

I have recently passed the Orthopaedic Surgery Specialty exam and am hoping to seek a part time position to supplement my full-time position.  Currently, I work full time during the days in a small physician office setting.   I am responsible for the billing, coding, data entry, and appeals.  I am open to any flexible arrangements! Any input or suggestions would be greatly appreciated! 

Thank you!

Valerie N. Ramirez, CPC, COSC


----------

